# Bangladesh Considers Importing Older Cars for Affordability



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Bangladesh importers scramble for older cars *

DHAKA, June 17 (Reuters) - Bangladeshi car importers have urged the country's army-backed interim government to allow older vehicles in to keep them affordable to buyers, the head of the vehicle importers' association said on Sunday. 

Currently they can import cars already used for four years. "But we urged the government to allow us bring in cars used for six years or more, which will lower costs by up to 40 percent," said Abdul Haque, president of Bangladesh Reconditioned Vehicles Importers and Dealers' Association. 

He also urged the government to waive an up to 350 percent supplementary duty proposed on the import of microbuses, which comprise 15 percent of all used vehicles imported in Bangladesh every year. 

The exorbitantly high tariff on microbus was proposed by the government's finance adviser Mirza Azizul Islam when he unveiled a $12.6 billion annual budget for 2007/08 fiscal earlier this month. 

Islam, however, proposed to cut import duty on other used cars from 89 percent to 78 percent, which the importers felt was still high. 

The high tariff, soaring fuel prices and an age cap on import of old cars would shrink the business and reduce the number of domestic buyers, Haque told Reuters. 

He said he believed the government would reconsider their proposals before the new budget takes effect on July 1. 

Microbuses are commonly used by offices, educational institutions and in social or family functions. 

"If the proposed supplementary duty is implemented, the cost of a second-hand microbus will go up between 400,000 taka and 900,000 taka, depending on their size and brand," Haque said. 

Previously, no supplementary duty was charged on microbuses. 

"Now anyone would find it hard to afford a microbus, which would be among the costliest," Haque said. 

He said even countries such as Britain, Australia, Saudi Arabia and Thailand allowed import of 12 to 18-year old cars, he said. 

"The rules should be more relaxed in Bangladesh." 

The government, struggling to boost revenue to cut dependence on foreign aid, so far has not responded to the car importers' pleas. 

Some 200 Bangladeshi importers bring in 8,000 or more reconditioned vehicles every year. More than 90 percent of the cars on Bangladesh roads are Japanese, mostly Toyotas. 

The cost of cars are generally too high in Bangladesh, where nearly half of its more than 140 million people still live on less than a dollar a day. 

But things in the capital Dhaka are different from its other major cities. Traffic officials estimate more than 40,000 vehicles run in Dhaka, a city of 10 million, with 7,000 vehicles added every year. ($1 = 69.00 taka)


----------



## Aztec Eagle (Sep 11, 2006)

Bangladesh Considers Importing Older Cars for Affordability 

WOW!! Great News!!Now you can star importing vehicules from some Asian contrys trying to get rid of the older cars.

The SUV,Great for heavy loads and comfortable for the kids!


Shot at 2007-07-15

Hybrid Car. Great on Gas!! and nice trunk space.
horse power you ask? well.....2!


Shot at 2007-07-15

Compact model.perfect for students.

Shot at 2007-07-15

This unique model is exellent for heavy work! just make shure not to overload.


Shot at 2007-07-15


ITS JUST A JOKE ..OK:nuts:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

^^ :lol: i really laughed at that!!!


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Those pictures aren't from Bangladesh 

One thing is however crazy though, the tax. My cousin in Bangladesh just bought a regular lexus and he had to pay 400% tax on it. And thats just a regular car. If you want to buy porche's or other high end cars you could pay up to a 1000% tax.


----------



## VikramRao (Sep 2, 2007)

I wonder if Bangladeshis pay the same tax on cars imported from India, because I know B-Desh imports alot of buses and 3 wheelers from India. Wonder what the duty is on those.


----------



## katherinewright (Sep 19, 2015)

:tongue4::colgate::nuts::lol:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Feb. 14, 2017
*Cheap solar ambulances to speed into service in rural Bangladesh*
_Excerpt_

DHAKA (Thomson Reuters Foundation) - An inexpensive, solar-powered ambulance that can fit down narrow laneways is set to hit the road in rural Bangladesh this year, its manufacturers say.

The three-wheeled van, as well-equipped as ambulances used in Bangladesh’s cities, runs entirely on solar power – including solar battery power at night – and can be used in rural areas with no grid electricity, according to the developers.

A Bangladeshi university, a government organization and a local vehicle manufacturer who are collaborating on the vehicle say it should for the first time bring ambulance service to rural areas without it.

The vehicle is in the field testing stage and there are plans to launch it by the end of 2017.

In many rural areas, emergency patients are often taken to hospital in hand-pulled rickshaw vans. But the new, small three-wheeler ambulance will fit along narrow roads in rural areas where it is difficult for larger ambulances to run.

Zahidul Islam, a farmer in Saturia in Manikgonj district, said that when his first child was born his wife had a difficult delivery and was taken to the nearby clinic in a hand-pulled rickshaw – a trip that took too much time.

“If I had taken her to hospital a little earlier, she would have had fewer complications,” he said. But larger vehicles could not reach his house, he said.

He believes that faster, smaller ambulances would be helpful for rural people.

More : https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...nto-service-in-rural-bangladesh-idUSKBN15T1AP


----------



## AnalynChesa (Apr 7, 2019)

Really wonderful


----------



## AnalynChesa (Apr 7, 2019)

Very Neccessary


----------

